# Anybody get this error with Netscape



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

On the forum I'm getting <%@LANGUAGE="VBSCRIPT" CODEPAGE="1252"%> at the top of each page, messing up the formatting slightly.

I'm using Netscape 7.02 and wondered if it was just me or if anyone else has the same problem?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Might be ok now 

Jae


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Might be ok now
> 
> Jae


It certainly is, Thanks Jae ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Oh yeah. It's gone. I've just ignored it previously. 
Using mozilla.


----------

